# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  Aern in the 5th Era (Day 3)

## Vulpes

Here's my bookmark for day 3 of my 'bookmark a day' attempt. This time to try out some heraldry ideas. I've tried to show various houses/kingdoms of the land, with the crown indicating a capital or seat of power and the broken shield conveying a fallen house. I also tried to conjure an idea of cultural variety between landmasses but in a minimalist way (classic shields vs crescents). Let me know what you think  :Smile: 

All hand-drawn, roughed out in pencil and then inked; 5.5"x2.5"

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Adfor

I'm starting to see some refinement going on in this one, I've been keeping tabs on these over the last few days. I love the bold feel, but I bet there's some deeper contrast you can achieve by varying the line thickness between some of the other elements. Also, more of a nit pick, but most of the mountains are about the same, some variation could be of benefit.

All in all, great work, keep em coming.

IR

----------


## Vulpes

> I'm starting to see some refinement going on in this one, I've been keeping tabs on these over the last few days. I love the bold feel, but I bet there's some deeper contrast you can achieve by varying the line thickness between some of the other elements. Also, more of a nit pick, but most of the mountains are about the same, some variation could be of benefit.
> 
> All in all, great work, keep em coming.
> 
> IR


Thanks  :Smile:  I had a lot of fun with this one and I feel like I'm really starting to find a rhythm now. I'd love to start getting more contrast techniques down so that's definitely on the list to practice, same with starting to mix up my basic elements now that I feel comfortable knocking out these basic mountain ranges and forests relatively quickly.

Glad you're enjoying the series!

----------


## Karen Adams

The observations which I have made from this bookmark include that this bookmarks has some heraldry ideas. In this bookmark, there is the representation of the kingdoms and branches that depicts power of the king and the land which he owns. A broken shield, which is illustrated in the picture, is the fallen house. This illustration also portrays a deeper contrast between the things which you can achieve, and the things which you cant achieve.

----------

